# ему отказывает



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:           


> И выделился международный еврейский Агро-Джойнт (вместе с Маршаллом ещё и банкир Пауль Варбург во главе, но тут нашему коммунистическому летописцу отказывает классовое осуждение и он – одобряет).


отказывает +D - does this mean "his class condemnation failed him" (which sounds odd)? Our communist chronicler failed in this instance to resort to class condemnation? I know отказывать means "to stop working", but then I'm not familiar with that meaning when coupled with a dative. машина отказала (мне???)? My car stopped working?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Это сарказм Солженицына. Мол, столько твердить про классовый подход - а как деньги на горизонте показались, так на всё глаза закрыли.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> отказывает +D - does this mean "his class condemnation failed him" (which sounds odd)?


Basically, yes, with that "class condemnation" implied as a habitual attitude of him (sounds a bit clumsy but quite understandable).
Though, frankly, in this meaning I'd typically expect отказывает у +Gen.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> in this meaning I'd typically expect отказывает у +Gen.


Тут по аналогии с _Ему отказал здравый смысл._


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> Basically, yes, with that "class condemnation" implied as a habitual attitude of him (sounds a bit clumsy but quite understandable).
> Though, frankly, in this meaning I'd typically expect отказывает у +Gen.


Yes, that's what I was thinking, as I found on Context Reverso _У него отказывает сердце._


----------



## nizzebro

With the dative case, it would be more consistent when used towards senses as "чувство/личный принцип классового осуждения", by analogy with "ему отказало его пролетарское чутьё", "на этот раз его блестящая интуиция ему отказала" - but I'm not sure if this was exactly the author's idea, because "condemnation", taken alone, is rather a practice and not a sense.


----------



## Rosett

Parsing the phrase: ему отказывает классовое чутьё и он одобряет вместо осуждения.


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> _но тут нашему коммунистическому летописцу отказывает классовое осуждение и он – одобряет_


I guess the closest analogy to that would be "У меня в таких ситуациях отказывает чувство юмора" (=чувство юмора не "срабатывает", т.е. не "включается").



pimlicodude said:


> I know отказывать means "to stop working", but then I'm not familiar with that meaning when coupled with a dative.
> машина отказала (мне???)?


An addition like that (rather hard to define syntactically) is optional, but it still must be evident from context.
_Двигатель отказал. Система автоматики отказала. (Possibly with "у кого-то; у (его) автомобиля".)_​_Сердце отказало. Почки отказали. (Typically with "у кого-то".)_​_Здравый смысл отказал. Интуиция отказала. Чутье отказало. (Typically with "у кого-то" or "кому-то".)_​​​


nizzebro said:


> "condemnation", taken alone, is rather a practice and not a sense.


Well, it _could _be a feeling (as in "в глубине души относиться с осуждением").


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Это сарказм Солженицына. Мол, столько твердить про классовый подход - а как деньги на горизонте показались, так на всё глаза закрыли.


К слову, выбор в пользу датива ("классовое осуждение ему отказало"), подчеркивающего привычную автоматичность чувства, - это тоже своего рода ирония: над "правильным" советским человеком.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> Здравый смысл отказал. Интуиция отказала. Чутье отказало. (Typically with "у кого-то" or "кому-то".)


Честно говоря, "у меня отказала интуиция (отказало чутьё)" мне кажется странным, потому что это не печень/сердце/карбюратор. "Мне отказала" может тоже казаться странноватым, но также есть и "мне изменила" - что должно бы казаться не менее странным, но употребляется - и обе этих формы исходят из того, что это как второй голос, вторая часть человека фактически, с которой он ведёт диалог (человек, вообще говоря, не есть строго определенная, унарная система).


Vovan said:


> Well, it _could _be a feeling (as in "в глубине души относиться с осуждением").


A feeling, but not sense (if I use these two correctly in English).


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Честно говоря, "у меня отказала интуиция (отказало чутьё)" мне кажется странным


Взгляните, тем не менее, на выдачу поисковика Google: практически чередуются оба употребления (вариант без уточнения _кому / у кого_ мною вычеркнут):


Spoiler



Но в разгаре своего нынешнего тура 53-летней *Мадонне*, возможно, впервые в карьере *отказала интуиция*. Сначала в Стамбуле она, простите, ...

... эту парадигму образования, мы столкнулись с определенной проблемой - человек образован, но в процессе получения образования* у него отказала интуиция*.

Они проглядели, не поняли, *им отказала интуиция* в самый судьбоносный час, и ни один из них не задался вопросом: почему британцы на скорую ...

Если бы *нам не отказала интуиция*, мы должны были усомниться в работе Данкова столько раз, сколько было нужно, чтобы обнаружить ошибку <...>.

 ... должны быть сформулированы так, чтобы не оставалось ни грамма сомнения, даже у человека, *у которого *внезапно *отказала интуиция.*

... якобы когда индейцев забрили в армию Жмеринки, то *у них отказала интуиция*, не работала без лохматости. Взять теток, господь бог ...

 ... у взрослой Кати взгляд волчий, да и Гоша,* которому* потом вдруг *отказала интуиция*, поначалу учуял неприятный советский запашок, ...

... действовать методами прошлого, которые когда-то давали хороший результат? Почему в таких случаях не сработали Марковские цепи? *У кого отказала интуиция?*



По-видимому, выбор формы, в частности, зависит от более широкой синтаксической конструкции.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> По-видимому, выбор формы зависит от более широкой синтаксической конструкции.


Мне кажется, от того, есть ли фокус на чьём-то "я" (так сказать, эмпатическое смещение - не знаю, как правильно это назвать, в общем, своего рода дейксис), или же этот "отказ" виден со стороны, в т.ч. при выборе из числа людей.


----------



## Vovan

*nizzebro*, как мне сейчас видится, "кому-то отказала интуиция" эквивалентно "кого-то подвела интуиция", в то время как "у кого-то отказала интуиция" используется тогда, когда "подвела" по какой-то причине не подходит (например, в значении "поломалась"). Последний же пример выпадает из этой гипотезы (что, вообще, нередко случается с вопросительно формой - "терра инкогнита"); сам по себе он мне слышится исключительно как издевательская реплика ведущей "Слабого звена".


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> тогда, когда "подвела" по какой-то причине не подходит (например, в значении "поломалась").


Ну да, так - но поломку эту видят все равно как бы со стороны.
Вообще говоря, это употребление (когда "само по себе" отказало, у кого-л.) по сути вторичное и наверняка появилось в 20 в. - больно уж оно "техническое" (что-то неодушевленное отказалось работать).


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Ну да, так - но поломку эту видят все равно как бы со стороны.


Наверное, вы прежде всего имеете в виду словосочетание "у него", дающее такой эффект (разделения/противопоставления людей)? Если так, то согласен.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> Наверное, вы прежде всего имеете в виду словосочетание "у него", дающее такой эффект (разделения/противопоставления людей)? Если так, то согласен.


Да, но оно и является следствием разделения функции - отказать кому-то конкретному (в чём-то), или отказать как отказаться работать (фактически рефлексивность). Поскольку для первой функции, при переносном значении, этот кто-то сам наполовину состоит из того, что отказало, то перспектива и сужается до индивидуального восприятия. Оно же - чувство, или там интуиция, - не изолированно работает, а обменивается в процессе с умом; вот оно и явно отказывает партнёру в ответе на запрос. Во второй функции оно ни с чем не связано, как видимое со внешней перспективы - просто работало и "сломалось". (Конечно, в примерах, их авторы могут строго не следовать этому принципу: так, с индейцами в #11 (6) вообще какая-то белиберда).


----------



## Rosett

Глагол «отказывать» довольно многозначный сам по себе и переводится по-разному:

отказывать
I несов. неперех.
1. Отвечать отрицательно на просьбу, требование или на какое-либо предложение.
отт. Лишать чего-либо или ограничивать в чём-либо.
2. перен. разг. Переставать действовать в результате болезни или порчи (об органах человеческого тела или о механизмах).
3. устар. Заявлять кому-либо о его увольнении; лишать места кого-либо (служащего, слугу и т.п.).
II несов. перех. устар.
Оставлять в наследство; завещать.

отказывать
I
несов. - отказывать, сов. - отказать
1) (в чём-л кому-л; не давать, не разрешать) refuse (smth to smb), deny (smth to smb)
отказывать в помощи (дт.) — deny assistance (to)
отказывать в просьбе кому-л — turn down smb's request
отказывать в разрешении (дт.) — refuse permission (to)
отказывать в визе (дт.) — refuse a visa ['viːzə] (to)
отказывать в иске юр. — nonsuit [-'sjuːt] (d)
2) (кому-л; отвергать) turn down (d), refuse (d)
он сделал ей предложение, но она отказала ему — he asked her to marry him but she refused [she turned him down]
3) (об оборудовании - не срабатывать) fail; break down
мотор отказал — the engine failed
4) (о здоровье, способностях организма - слабеть, не действовать) fail
ему отказывает здоровье — his health is failing
ему отказали ноги — his feet failed under him
певцу отказал голос — the singer's voice failed him
5) (в чём-л кому-л; не признавать каких-л качеств за кем-л) deny (that smb is + adj; that smb has d)
ему нельзя отказать [не откажешь] в остроумии — there's no denying that he is witty
ему не откажешь в некотором обаянии — there's no denying that he has some / a charm
••
отказывать от дома — forbid (i) the house
ни в чём себе не отказывать — deny oneself nothing; let oneself go
отказывать себе во всём — deny oneself [stint oneself in] everything
не откажите в любезности (повелит. накл.; + инф.) — be so kind (as + to inf)
II несов. - отказывать, сов. - отказать; уст.
(что-л кому-л; завещать) bequeath [-ð] (smth to smb)


----------

